# Rug rubbing horses fur away



## justponies (Jan 5, 2011)

My horse i just bought him a new rug and he hasen't had one on for quite some time he has worn one before but i just got him so i haven't had one for him his new rug that i bought him he's had it on before it's just that the last couple of days it has been raining so he's had it on for two days straight and when i took it off him today on his chest it has rubbed all his fur away so you can just see his black skin. Why is this happening?   : :confused1:


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

Is ge a thin skinned horse like a TB? They are more prone to rug rubs, and it is common due to the rug being loose and rubbing against the hair when the horse moves. You can get skin tight snuggle hoods that will stop this, but getting the right size is really important.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

A lot of horses get the odd rub mark on the fur, you can buy a bib which helps with rubs on shoulder and chests etc or when you next buy a rug check the linning.... a silky(nylon) linning rather that a cotton one will help


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

our tessie does this every winter, has 2 bare patches every winter on the side of her chest so to speak, it always growsagain in the spring when we take the rugs off. I think it is rolling in the rugs that does it, at least that is what I have always thought

jenn


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

MY TB mare used to rub her hair away until i bought a stretch vest, now she never gets any rubs.










I bought this from Robinsons 

XxX


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

What brand is the rug? Some of the cheaper ones rub terribly. I bought my mare a posh one and it doesnt rub at all, my boy has a cheap, lightweight one and it rubs right across his neck as you can see in this pic:










If the hair loss looks like that (usually two patches on the shoulders though) its nothing to worry about as long as the skin isnt broken. It will grow back when the summer coat comes through and the horse is unrugged. If its damaging the skin you should get a bib, or if it is itching the horse and he's scratching at the area it might be something like mites.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I had this problem with ym mare in one of the rugs she came with when I bought her. When I bought her new rug I also bought one of the lycra chest protectors (she is a TB so thought I would solve the problem before it started) After having the vest on for about 2 months I noticed she was loosing hair on both sides of her chest and it was then that I realised it was the lycra vest which was doing it  I looked closely at the vest and it had gone into sort of a bobbly effect like if you stick velcrow to lycra and rip it off and it bobbles. This was the cause of my horse loosing her hair! 
So I took the vest off and just kept with only using the rug, and now the hair has completely grown back and she wears a rug 24/7, turnout in day and stable rug at night. All of her rugs fit properly and I dont do up as tight as I can but leave her with room to breath and this has completely solved my proplem!! 
Hope this has helped


----------



## Maz3643 (May 15, 2011)

The rug bibs are great and provide extra layer to avoid rubbing, also some rugs you can get a chest extender which gives them just that bit more room around the chest area...it is hard to get a rug with a cut that fits perfectly if your horse is broad or longer in the back ..


----------

